# Site news



## Janice (Oct 9, 2006)

You may have noticed features like Thanks! and the shoutbox aren't in place. Forum modifications have been disabled temporarily, they'll be back soon. 

We're switching hosts! Our new host Liquid Web is preparing the server for us, once delivered it'll be secured and we'll begin the process of setting up & tweaking. When that's all finished we'll flip the traffic to the new server and be on our merry way together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm determined to make recent occurences and forum downtime a positive for Specktra. To help with this I've contracted Rob AKA *redslush*, a longtime Specktra SysAdmin, to oversee server and database administration. 

Due to the DB corruption on Saturday the data after Friday @ 12 AM is gone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry to all who posted something and lost it, or is in anyway inconvienced by this loss.  

Here's to the future.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update. You and Specktra rock! Thanks for the forum and you know we'll go whereever it goes.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 9, 2006)

thanks for the update! i was wondering where the thanks, moods and posts had gone hahaha


----------



## Kathytoo (Oct 9, 2006)

*Thanks....*

Thank you so much.  I know you guys had a ton of work to do.  You are so appreciated!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 9, 2006)

thanks for the update! i'm glad everything's back into order.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Here's to the future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_ Here's to the future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i couldn't agree more!!


----------



## redambition (Oct 10, 2006)

thank you for the update.. best of luck with the server move 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here's to lots more specktra.


----------



## syrene78 (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_.  

Here's to the future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Best of luck!
We are here with you!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes! to the future!  ...... i don't drink but i shure dance and cheer like the best!


----------



## merleskaya (Oct 10, 2006)

Janice, thanks for all you do to keep Specktra going!

merleskaya


----------



## shygirl (Oct 10, 2006)

I love you guys!


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the updates and all your efforts to make Specktra a great and special place, Janice!  Only downside is that I'm stuck to be "scared" until the changes take place! *lol*


----------



## roxybc (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update.  I was wondering where the "Thanks" button had gone to, also I'm missing about 30 thanks in my reputation.  I guess those are gone for good huh?  Oh well, just when I got excited cuz I had surpassed the 100 thanks mark, I guess I can surpass it again..........


----------



## lightnlovly (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are all wonderful and just in case you don't hear it enough...WE APPRECIATE YOU


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_....Due to the DB corruption on Saturday the data after Friday @ 12 AM is gone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry to all who posted something and lost it, or is in anyway inconvienced by this loss.... _

 
Whaaaa??? I had posted next week's winning lottery numbers and the answer to the meaning of life at 12:01!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_.....We're switching hosts! Our new host Liquid Web is preparing the server for us, once delivered it'll be secured and we'll begin the process of setting up & tweaking. When that's all finished we'll flip the traffic to the new server and be on our merry way together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm determined to make recent occurences and forum downtime a positive for Specktra. To help with this I've contracted Rob AKA *redslush*, a longtime Specktra SysAdmin, to oversee server and database administration......_

 
Janice, you do a fantastic job!  I know managing this forum can't be easy.  Technology changes every single day, so keeping up with it can be an ass-kicker at times, I'm sure. 

ANNNND...I know the constant upgrades/changes/fixes that you provide do incur costs.  That's why members should become *PREMIUM MEMBERS.* 

Come on people, give til it hurts!  Show Specktra the love it deserves!


----------



## Janice (Oct 12, 2006)

Many thanks everyone for your kind words, they help keep me focused. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_ANNNND...I know the constant upgrades/changes/fixes that you provide do incur costs.  That's why members should become *PREMIUM MEMBERS.*_

 
Thank you! Yes, there are costs incurred. Specktra's new dedicated server is over $200/month, and we now also have a paid staff member. It's exciting as all get out, but the pocketbook doth protest.  :eek2: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your PM subscriptions directly fund every aspect of the site, I encourage you to look at the Premium Member information thread so you can view all the upgraded account privledges a Premium Member enjoys.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## HotLady1970 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks soo much for the update!

I already love this place!


----------



## electrostars (Oct 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_You may have noticed features like Thanks! and the shoutbox aren't in place. Forum modifications have been disabled temporarily, they'll be back soon. 

We're switching hosts! Our new host Liquid Web is preparing the server for us, once delivered it'll be secured and we'll begin the process of setting up & tweaking. When that's all finished we'll flip the traffic to the new server and be on our merry way together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm determined to make recent occurences and forum downtime a positive for Specktra. To help with this I've contracted Rob AKA *redslush*, a longtime Specktra SysAdmin, to oversee server and database administration. 

Due to the DB corruption on Saturday the data after Friday @ 12 AM is gone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry to all who posted something and lost it, or is in anyway inconvienced by this loss.  

Here's to the future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL. I just wanted to say that liquidweb is located in my town, and if they give you problems, I can go down there and kick them for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with the new server. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You shouldn't have any problems with it, my schools art department's website is hosted through liquidweb, and I've never seen any problems with their sites hosting or anything.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_i couldn't agree more!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
























_

 
Woooooo hoooooooooo


----------

